# Skiff built from scratch



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

u boat builders are animals!!!!!!!!! keep em coming, i am always amazed by the final product!


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks and here is where its at today. Forming the side console. Planning to leave back of console open with a shelf.


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

Just wanted to show some progress on the skiff. Console is in, foredeck on an working on covering boards and then aft deck. Cant' wait to glass it all and start fairing! 
tom


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I like that hull !


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice work, Tom! Looking forward to the finished product! Kudoes to you man!


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

thanks its been fun. Got my last two sheets of okoume ply coming tomorrow so hope to have aft deck and gunnels done in 2 weeks. Now trying to figure out wiring/switches/breakers/etc. 
tom


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

still making slow progress. Now building livewell/cooler then aft deck can go on.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking good! any more pictures or details on building the livewell?


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

The livewell is divinycell curved with use of heat gun then epoxy inside box. behind corners pour in 2 part foam (prob didn't need it). THen glass inside with 12 oz biax +/-45 then fair and brushed some paint on. Will have fill in back with drain in bottom w/standpipe. Next is finish some of the wiring/plumbing and then on goes aft deck (already scarfed and rough cut) and cut out hatches, etc.


----------



## hooked-up (Dec 20, 2011)

decks on. cut out hatches and livewell lid. covering board on port side, one more section on strbd. then glass a piece of divinycell to cover my fuel tank access foreward and glass the decks. i can carry two 9' flyrods under port gunnel and a 7' spinning rod  under strbd gunnel. can't figure out how to use a lexan lid for livewell because deck has a little camber there so may just go with solid hatch.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice work. I really like the rear compartments area.


----------

